# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.49 - New MTK Factory FW Reader and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.49 - New MTK Factory FW Reader and more* 
- Main
Core update for support latest v1620 loaders
Flash ID database updated
NAND fixes on 16xx loaders line
MT6589 fixes on 16xx loaders line 
- FW Read Engine Revised
Engine completely revised
Now CM2 make *exactly the same AS FACTORY one FW !*
CM2 is only tool, which make exactly Firmwares (which not touch or destroy security, vendor data, ota and other phone features)
Saving additional partitions ( like nvram, proinfo and similar ) now done automatically during FW reading
Those files compatible with `Write NVRAM` and `ProInfo Tools` features
Extra files now placed to folder with similar name in main Firmware folder (additional files, HW and rest info) 
`Pack Android Partitions` feature activated - *WorldFirst*
Allow reduce FW size up to 60 percent !
Allow ignore problems with `system verification check` on some brands and phone models
FW, made with CM2 and that option are fully compatible with SPFT!
Flashing speed for such type can be fast up to 2x times ( depend on target platform )
SW will automatically detect all partitions, which can be compressed and will compress them 
New types supported , autodetection method improved
Brand-Specific improvements for Lenovo, Infocus, Huawei and rest `noname`
Files verification improved 
- UserData
UserLocks reset locks operation improved additional pinlocks reset) 
- Service
`Repair Security` operation revised 
- Other
Flash ID database updated
NAND operations revised
Included 80+ new FlashID to DRAM init
Some other bugfixes and improvements 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

